# Totally Screwed Up !



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

This zombie corpsed up hand i was going for got all screwed up!..LOL
WOW...thast hurt! Yes that's my hand!!
Comments please good or bad...thanks.


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

That reminds me of what my hands look like after getting the haunt up.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

From the pic, that looks like something I'd be proud to put into my resume album! No kidding, great job!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Stop screwing around and get to work!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wow that looks like my fist after my first divorce. Good Stuff.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks guys for the kind words.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like you've been chewing on screws again during allergy season! lol


J/K looking good John!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup ..you totally screwed that one up didn't ya...

good job!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Lilly said:


> yup ..you totally screwed that one up didn't ya...
> 
> good job!!!


Hey...im tryin here...LOL !
Myabe I shouldnt hold the wood so close while screwing. Then perhaps I wont have acciedents!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

The screws are really a nice touch, i really like it


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ScareShack said:


> Hey...im tryin here...LOL !
> Myabe I shouldnt hold the wood so close while screwing. Then perhaps I wont have acciedents!


next time put the screw in the wood first hahaha


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Lilly said:


> next time put the screw in the wood first hahaha


No Way!! Then an accident cant happen and it wont look right....lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup you are right ..
I guess a screw in the hand is better than a big nail in the eye thru the back of your head from a wild nail gun 
hint hint


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Lilly said:


> yup you are right ..
> I guess a screw in the hand is better than a big nail in the eye thru the back of your head from a wild nail gun
> hint hint


humm, now thats a good idea! ..lol


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks good to me..I could use that at work...haha realistic to me could scare the crap out of customers with that at the checkouts!! "BEWARE SHOPLIFTERS!!"


----------

